# Dilema with Doves



## brofoster

Hello hunters! Pray you all are well! 

So I've got 100 acres in central GA off the Flint River.  I've only owned it 2 years so let me tell you the learning curve is steep!  It's expensive,  hard work and I'm loving every drop.  Planted 9 acres of soybeans, buckwheat, millet, milo, sunflowers and IC peas for the summer.   Plots turned out AMAZING! 28 days of growth had the plots up to my belt buckle!! Well....
 The deer got really interested and went crazy!  There was no day or time I could find several deer working the fields over.  One day i counted 23 on 4 acres. Long story short they ate EVERYTHING.  I've got to kill a lot more deer!  All that's left is some 3 feet tall healthy millet!  I'm spraying it all now to get ready for the fall  and kill some weeds.  The young pines and full of dove.  The fields always have a couple dozen birds on it.  If I cut and disk and show some dirt the dove will really show up and that WAS the plan. I planned on having an awesome shoot.  The plot thickens.  I've got two bucks over 130 inches and one buck that's a true stud using that field.  I'm afraid my dove shoot may blow those big bucks into the next county..... and on to your place! Which is no good!  Should we shoot the doves??  Do bucks even care?? Remember I only have a hundred acre and these bucks are bedded 250 yards off the field! Thoughts???


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

Shoot the doves! The shooting will not bother the deer.  They hear noise everyday. Does your coming and going, tractor running fun them to the neighbors, no. They do not know the shots fired at doves are gunfire. Could be thunder or other loud noises.


----------



## 1eyefishing

I'll help you shoot them!
I'm only around the corner. 

 But seriously, I agree with what Tom turkey said, but I would worry myself.
 Which do you want to kill worse?


----------



## modulation

I've only ever heard about Deer hunters not liking people hunting with dogs nearby (rabbit etc..). I've never heard them complain about dove hunters, and they complain about everyhing.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Sounds like a great place, congrats!!!!  I would dove hunt it without worry of the bucks moving on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

On more than one occasion I've seen deer come into a field while bird shooting, can't hardly crank up my tractor without them coming to investigate.  Shoot away bro !


----------



## Hunter922

If it were my decision... again.. if it were my decision...? 
I wouldn't risk blowing those calibre of deer out over a few doves. To me it's not even close to worth that risk. And on the flip, after you arrow one of those in the first week or so then invite the doves out one morning..


----------



## johnnyk2000

I agree with Hunter922. But first of all, Congratulations on the nice piece of land. It looks real good and you should be proud. I would rather hunt those nice deer than a dove. The dove will be there and you can hunt those later. I too have had deer come out during a dove shoot and look around but it wasnt a 130 inch deer either. I am willing to guess, those deer arent staying on your 100 all the time either


----------



## JustUs4All

Congratulations on the property and on the fruits of your work there,  I can assure you that your delima is one that most here would love to have,

I would side with the shoot the doves crowd, a bird in the hand and all that.  My bet is that your bucks will change their patterns on their own in One preorder rut and the doves and dove hunters will have nothing to do with the change.

However, if you couldn't live with yourself if you shot the doves and the deer moved for a different reason, please don't shoot the doves.  We are don't want to risk losing good members.  LOL


----------



## cj580guitar

First off congrats on owning you own place   Food plot looks good. 1 question I would ask are you gonna try to hunt during bow season ?  If so I wouldn’t shoot any doves right now because if you start shooting and they are bedded that close they will move but if not I agree with the others and go ahead and shoot because the bucks are gonna change their patterns in a few weeks anyway.


----------



## NCHillbilly

It shouldn't bother the deer any more than you out there running that tractor around. I'd have my dove shoot.


----------



## Railroader

1. That is one heckuva purty place! Your hard work shows! 

2. A dove shoot or two is not gonna run the deer to the next county!  That big old buck may or may not be there come deer season.  He'll be where the does are.

3. You've done the work, and earned the right to do as you want to do on your place!  Enjoy it with friends and family, confident that you have created a spot that critters want to be.

4. That is one heckuva purty place!  Your hard work shows!


----------



## jimboc

Choot em!  And call me if you need an extra gun!  Nice lookin place.


----------



## Duff

Great looking property! Congrats!!!!!

I'd shoot the birds and not think a thing about it


----------



## cracker4112

It’s so hot here I plant my field to be ready for December.  Deer hunt a little in October and most of November.  Dove hunt when it’s cooler.

That’s a beautiful place you’ve got, can’t see how you’d go wrong!


----------



## antharper

Beautiful place ! I really like the first picture . I can tell y’all are proud of your hard work . And that dog with the red leash is saying let’s shoot some dove ?


----------



## SLY22

Congrats on owning a beautiful piece of land! No doubt that is a lot of time, effort and money put into that field. I would shoot the birds now and deer hunt during the rut.


----------



## brofoster

antharper said:


> Beautiful place ! I really like the first picture . I can tell y’all are proud of your hard work . And that dog with the red leash is saying let’s shoot some dove ?


They are quail dogs but enthusiastic


----------



## BriarPatch99

Congraulations!!  Pretty place you got.... NICE looking food plots  ...Fine pups too .... 

I see the Boss in the first photo ...!!!


----------



## bullgator

Another congrats on a really nice tract of land. 
I’ve had deer come onto my 5 acres and watch me shoot a .22 magnum behind my house. They waited about 15 minutes while I finished and packed things up before bringing some corn out to them. Same thing with mowing the lawn and them 40 yards away. You might want to get them used to it by firing a couple of rounds from a shotgun when there’s no deer in view.


----------

